
Show HN: Free Remote Browsers - slowenough
https://free.cloudbrowser.xyz
======
pretty_dumm_guy
Hi slowenough! This is awesome. I do have a few questions/comments about this.

1\. The rendering quality of pages is quite low. (Like an image with salt and
pepper noise). 2\. I used ipleak.net to check the IP which points to some
provider(presumably you or Aws/Cloudfare/Asure etc.,). So how do you manage
illegal usage ? 3\. How do you deal with browser history and cookies(why
should I trust this) ? 4\. Do you happen to the have the source code for this
made available ?

Sorry about the barrage of questions. I just got excited a bit :)

------
artur_makly
doesnt work on my mobile

~~~
slowenough
What's your device? Why do you say doesn't work?

~~~
artur_makly
ios chrome and safari. i click on the Netscape button and nada...

maybe cause there is no “double-click” event on mobiles?

~~~
slowenough
I'm really sorry about this!

I did not test on iOS before pushing.

When at work I'll get on this. Hope to have a resolution for you quickly.

Edit: I made a quick change. If it's no trouble for you, could you tell me how
it is for you now?

